# Surprise from Denmark!!!!!!



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I just got home from Illinois and noticed a package in the mail from Denmark.









It was gifts from Mads in Copenhagen…...an official marking tool from Denmark, a couple of leather strops for pocket knives, and a cute orange paper bird beautifully crafted by Mads himself.









I have tried out the strop and it works very well on my pocket knife. I did use the marking tool on a piece of wood and it does an excellent job of marking. It has two markers so you can set two dimensions at once.









Thank you so much, my friend. I'm glad your life is getting so much better and that your new place is very good for you!!!!! You deserve it!!!!!!...........some day we will drink a beer together!!!!!...........Jim


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice, amazing how the internet brings fellow woodworkers together.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Cool story and über toys! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

And a fine surprise it is, cool story.
Mads' 2 cool.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

wow jim, what a wonderful present to get from mads, that marking tool is really great, mads you are a wonderful guy, and ive known of your big heart for a long time…enjoy your new tools jim….and god bless you mads, and hope that your new direction with your life continues to bring you happiness for you and your daughter…


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

cool nice gift Jim


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice one Jim & Mads


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

nice to see

"pay it forward"

: )


----------



## peteg (Sep 2, 2010)

That's fabulous Jim as already said, the power of the internet, 
but why am I not supprised at the sender,
Mads you,re a very special person & although we have never met I know you are a man who loves to share your pasion with othes. 
Go well Bro's :: )))
Pete


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

A great and thoughtful gift Jim. Yes, Mads is big hearted and likes to share more than just words.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

How do you sign up to get on Mads' mailing list?

Nice Mads.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

That's one of the true beauties of this site.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

You're livin' my sig line.

I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 story. That's how life should be


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments. Mads is truly that special guy you describe!!!!!!!Isn't life great with Lumberjocks. Too bad all internet sites don't foster such friendship as our!!!!

Moron, you made my day with that picture!!!!!! I love the "pay it forward" attitude!!!! I saved that image for future use,too.

...................Jm


----------



## scrollingmom (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad your back.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Kelly, it is good to be back with all my friends ( the machines in the shop) that serve me so well. It was really nice to get this package. It made my day!!..............Jim


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

very nice story.thanks for sharing….


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-) Thank you Jim, you are a very special man, with a big heart and so you must get back some of the ligt you send.
Best thoughts from my heart,
Mads


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Mads, you never cease to amaze me!!!!!!!!!!!!!.................Jim


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

;-)


----------

